# Tomorrow is the day: Ruger LCP or S&W Bodyguard .380



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

As you guys know, ive been researching .380s and small carry guns. 

I was thinking about whether I should get the LCP or the Bodyguard. What do you guys think? The BG has had some issues but so has the LCP when they came out. Whats your guys opinion?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

They did have some problems with the BG's....early serial numbers.......serial numbers that start with EA....as long as you have a later serial number, such as mine, EARXXXXXX, no problems....if it said EAA, or EAD etc, I might be a bit concerned......I have never had a problem with mine, and although both triggers suck on the LCP and the BG...I prefer the BG.......if you practice with the trigger, and get used to the break point, it's OK......the BG also felt a bit better as far as weight and grip.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

^thanks berettabone, it was your post that inspired me to look iinto the bodyguard

Came into alittle extra money so figured if this is the gun Im going to be toting i maybe should spend an extra $100 on it. Im still unsure but going to get the gun right now well see what I choose when I get home. Hoping the bodyguard they have on hand has a good serial number


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

They had a rush on the earlier #'s, when it first came out........I think that they took care of problems semi quickly....around here, they were going like hotcakes, but, it's not like you can't find one. I see people on Armslist, wanting to buy them quite frequently...same with the Ruger.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just bought the Bodyguard, i think i got the last one at the store, swear to god. the M&P shields werebackordered, too big for my purposes anyways but man thats a great piece too! 

This bodyguard 380 is something else Berettabone, thanks for putting me on game. Haven't shoot it yet but damn its a fine weapons from what i can tell. Small as balls.


----------



## exavid (Oct 25, 2012)

My two favorite carry guns are my LCP and LC9. Both have been completely reliable and not finicky about ammo. I like the LCP for it's size and weight that makes it a great summer carry when wearing a T-shirt and shorts. It took a lot of practice with the pistol but now I can reliably hit a 12"x16" suspended steel plate at 25yds with it. Not that anyone would use this gun seriously at that range but it is possible. It did take practice though with the minimal sights. I was almost ready to put a Crimson Trace laser on it but really didn't want to depend on a laser for self defense. After a lot of practice I finally feel I've mastered the little gun to be confident at 10yds and under it will do the job accurately. It is a great supercompact pistol for the price.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

The main reason I own one, is the convenience of front pocket carry, Desantis holster...........I have never liked IWB or OWB carry, just not comfortable.......is it for range use, NO, is it for 25yds., NO......but so far, it has been a shooter, with Blazer brass or WWB.....it prints a bit, but no one has noticed it yet.


jakeleinen1 said:


> Just bought the Bodyguard, i think i got the last one at the store, swear to god. the M&P shields werebackordered, too big for my purposes anyways but man thats a great piece too!
> 
> This bodyguard 380 is something else Berettabone, thanks for putting me on game. Haven't shoot it yet but damn its a fine weapons from what i can tell. Small as balls.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah now I have to decide whether im going to carry it with me on my trip to Minnesota or not. Their gun laws are retarded and my permit doesn't work their. So ill have to carry it in my trunk w/ magazine unloaded and leave it at the hotel if i go to the MoA. 

Man the law sucks sometimes.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Another + for the bodyguard is the slide locks back after the last round for much quicker reloads. That may not mean much to some, but I would prefer a pistol that operates that way.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

denner said:


> Another + for the bodyguard is the slide locks back after the last round for much quicker reloads. That may not mean much to some, but I would prefer a pistol that operates that way.


That was really one of the things that made me crossover from the LCP to the BG380. I dont want to have to pull the trigger to know its empty. Like Dirty Harry says, "In all the excitement I lost count" I think that probably happens in real life if you think about it.

I paid an extra 100 bucks for the BG380 and man am I happy with it. Still no rounds through it yet, school and work. I did carry it today (I know thats a no no if i haven't shot rounds through it) but I couldn't resist.

Printed abit with the nemesis holster but still you couldn't tell.


----------



## KarrMar (Aug 21, 2012)

I carry my lcp everywhere I go. Have run appx 250 rounds through it without one problem. Light & small & very easy to carry.


----------

